# UFC 152: Early Predictions



## jasonbrinn (Sep 13, 2012)

Good day everyone,

Just wanted to put my picks out before people start really talking so here they are;


1. Jones vs Belfort = Belfort

2. Benavidez vs Johnson = Johnson

3. Bisping vs Stann = Stann


What do you think?


Jason Brinn


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2012)

While I like belfort, and he's got a puncher's chance, there is no way any reasonable person can choose him over Jones.  Belfort is fighting up a weight class against a guy who is so big he has trouble cutting to 205.  And Jones is dominant in his weight class.  I won't say belfort has no chance, but he's a clear longshot.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 14, 2012)

I want Belfort and Stann to win!  Unfortunately they probably won't!

Jones
Johnson
Bisping


----------



## jasonbrinn (Sep 22, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to put my picks out before people start really talking so here they are;
> 
> ...



So far I am 0-1 because Bisping beat Stann...WTF!


----------



## jasonbrinn (Sep 22, 2012)

jasonbrinn said:


> So far I am 0-1 because Bisping beat Stann...WTF!



Now 1-1


_1. Jones vs Belfort = Belfort_

_2. Benavidez vs Johnson = Johnson  RIGHT_

_3. Bisping vs Stann = Stann  WRONG_


----------

